# "It was fifty years ago today!"



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Sgt Pepper turns 50 on June 1st, an iconic and experimental album by the Fab Four. "Oh I get it," remarked Bob Dylan when they played it for him, "you no longer want to be cute." Well, it's still a bit cute, but it was brave and imaginative in its day. Some of it sounds like wedding music, but that's only because the more cheesy McCartney numbers have become standards for people of a certain age. Some of it sounds silly, and some of it is fairly great. At only 39 minutes long, it's both mercifully abrupt, and also much shorter than I expected.

What do you think of this record?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I enjoy parts of it .


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Definite curate's egg


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hasn't dated well


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A landmark album, but not one that would make my top100.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hasn't dated well


That's right, it hasn't dated well, and it's surprisingly lightweight. Or maybe that's not surprising, since Paul McCartney wrote most of it...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like most of it, but wouldn't miss '64, or the Harrison tune which sounds out of place on this very English record.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, everybody skips the Harrison tune, it's excessively dull. But you're right, it's a very English record. No traces of Bill Haley, Elvis or the Hoochie Coochie Man on this track list. The Beatles were always more "English" to my ears than other Brit rock bands, anyway...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sgt. Pepper is somewhat overrated. She's Leaving Home is pure crap. I actually like Within and Without You more than some of the songs oj the album. Day in the Life and Lucy is great. Fixing a Hole I thought was Paul's best song on the album.


----------

